# .jsp & .java hängen wie zusammen?



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu auf dem Gebiet mit .jsp
Ich les mich grad durch ein Programm eines Bekannten. (.jsp und .java Dateien)
Jetzt versteh ich aber nicht wie die .jsp und die .java Dateien zusammen hängen.

Kann mir das mal einer kurz erklären?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
schmalhans


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

ganz kurz

eine .jsp wird (automatisch, vom "Webserver") zu einer .java datei gemacht, bei der dann alle <html> sachen einfach durch ein out.print ausgegeben werden

diese wird dann kompiliert und weiterverwendet usw.


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

hmm....

Achso.

Kann ich von ner .jsp eine Funktion einer exisiterenden .java Datei aufrufen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

ja


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

ja?

Hmmm.. glaub ich blick da nich wirklich durch.

.java Datei heißt: Passwort.java

Aufruf in der .jsp

```
<%
Passwort pw = new Passwort();

pw.changePasswort();
%>
```

Ist das richtig?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

hängt davon ab

Ist Passwort in einem package?


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

ja ist es


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

dann schreib

```
<%
name.des.package.Passwort pw = new name.des.package.Passwort();
pw.changePasswort();
%>
```


----------



## Dukel (21. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann schreib
> 
> ```
> <%
> ...



Oder ein Import davor.


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

ok hab ich gemacht.

ich hab die benötigte extansion in den lib ordner gelegt.
ich möchte eine funktion der extansion aufrufen und er meldet:

"Funktion" ist kein Typ oder kann nicht aufgelöst werden.

"Funktion" ist mein Platzhalter.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

was ist ein Platzhalter?


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

ISecurityService ist kein Typ oder kann nicht aufgelöst werden. 


So heißts exakt.

Also in der .java Datei an der Funktionsstelle


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

kannst du überhaupt kein Java und willst fremde Programme verändern?

das kann nur schiefgehen...


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

Nein, ich will das ja nicht verändern, sondern nur rumprobieren, damit ichs kapier. 

Ich arbeite nur mit meiner lokalen Sicherheitskopie.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

ISecurityService ist wahrscheinlich auch in einem Package ;-)


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

Das ist ein einer lib.

TecSecurity.jar

Diese .jar hab ich schon in den lib ordner importiert. Aber es geht nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

ein package ist

GANZ

was anderes als ein .jar


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

hab ich ja gesagt


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

also dann


----------



## schmalhans (21. Sep 2005)

ich glaub wir kommen nicht so recht weiter 

ich werd mich mal durchfrimmeln. trotzdem danke für die hilfe und die geduld bleiglanz


----------

